

Show HN: My 15 minute project: PimpMySalary.com - dools
http://pimpmysalary.com/

======
splish
The site provides no useful information for people who are entering
information of suspect reliability.

Your user is faced with nothing of value other than your assurance (in
repeated caps) that things should remain anonymous.

Why not give a better picture of what on earth is going on, otherwise it's
just a form to submit some numbers, and an email.

~~~
portmanteaufu
"City, State, Country" doesn't work well for those folks not residing in the
USA. Perhaps you could rephrase it?

"What industry" might also be rather unclear. What if I'm writing a web page
for Exxon? Is my industry "Software Development?" "Web Development?" "Oil?"

------
rauar
A currency would be useful.

~~~
dools
I was figuring I'd just determine the currency based on location but I've
added a note into the form to include AUD, USD, GBP etc. in the yearly salary
figure. Also I'm sure people will include the currency figure (eg. a euro
symbol, dollar sign) if nothing else so I should be able to tell.

